# Let's just get one thing about Osse straight!



## Úlairi (Feb 21, 2002)

I have continually heard people say that Osse was a Vala on a number of different threads. But he is not. He is a Maia of Ulmo, the Vala of the Sea. He was also known as the Vassal of Ulmo, but he was not a Valar. I re-read the Valequenta in the Sil and it says that Osse was a powerful Maia and not a Vala.
Just thought I'd clear that up!


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 21, 2002)

he was eeeevviiiilll for a period of time also, until he came back to Ulmo...

Can't imagine the fellowship fighting both Osse and Sauron in the 3rd age


----------



## Tyaronumen (Feb 21, 2002)

"evil" might be a stretch.


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 21, 2002)

well I don't have the Sil in front of me, but I remember Osse was seduced by Melkor to his allegiance for a while, before he came back to Ulmo.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eonwe _
> *well I don't have the Sil in front of me, but I remember Osse was seduced by Melkor to his allegiance for a while, before he came back to Ulmo. *





Yes that is right osse was so suprised at how merciful ulmo was and he saw his real power. But he was always hot tempered.


----------



## Ecthelion. (Feb 26, 2002)

That's right. Melkor did seduce Osse with the promise of power. And although he came back to Ulmo, that rage never seemed to leave him. Of course, what else would you expect from someone that has so much influence over the weather?


----------

